# drywall around a bathtub



## justintime08 (Nov 14, 2008)

Can you provide a picture? I am not sure if you are trying to say that he brought the sheetrock over the lip and now there is a slight pushing out of the sheetrock right at the bottom? If this is the case he could use some sheetrock shims that he can staple all the way up to the ceiling to bring everything out that 1/8". Again If you can provide a picture it may be better.


----------



## Whipple (Sep 4, 2010)

Thats exactly what I mean. But I do have pictures now.

This is the link to the facebook account with all of them. but this is the main picture.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

What is he putting over the drywall?


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

It should be shimmed out so it is flush with the flange then over the top of the flange but gapped 1/8-14 inch above the ledge and silicone caulk in the gap. Is he gluing on a plastic surround? Then that shoild also get a bead of silicone. I hope he is not tiling over the green board. That will fall apart. If he is tiling he needs to replace that green board with cement board or some other product reccommended for tiling.


----------



## Whipple (Sep 4, 2010)

He's planning on putting in a surround. Does anyone have pictures of how it's supposed to be properly done? I'm a very visual person, and I have never been able to find pictures of drywall around a tub.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

The drywall should be 1/2" up off of the tub to prevent water from "wicking" and rotting it. Greenboard is water resistant, not waterproof. It can actually sit on top of the lip if the tub is not tight to the wall. Then run your cement board over the drywall.


----------

